# Tex-Mex Treat



## Old Dave (Jan 23, 2013)

I saw a picture of this dish on the web and just had to give it a try. It is easy to make and bakes in a very short time in your cooker / smoker or in my case, a pellet cooker. 







Doesn’t that look good?

Ingredients:

2 Crescent roll tubes
1 pound of hamburger
1 packet of taco seasoning
1-1/2 cups of grated cheddar cheese

Toppings...use whatever you like...I used some shredded lettuce, quartered onion slices,  cubed tomato, black olive slices, sour cream, more cheese, and added jalapeno slices at the table. 

Brown the burger and pour off the grease,add the taco seasoning and water and follow directions on the packet. 

Cover a round cookie sheet or pizza pan with foil and Pam it. 






Carefully pull the rolls apart and arrange them like you see in the picture. Place any extra  pieces in the middle of the pan. 






Spoon your burger and taco seasoning around the outside of the pan.






Add some cheese.






Fold the points back over the meat and place some more cheese in the middle of the pan. 

Get your cooker or smoker up to about 375-400 degrees and bake this  for about 13-15 minutes or until it browns up like you want it. New pellet cooker doesn’t bake very even so I had to turn the pan about half way thru the bake. 






Just before it come off the cooker. 






Ready for the toppings.






We started with some sour cream.






Then added the lettuce, tomatoes, black olives.






Finished it up with some more cheese and a dollop of sour cream. 






I used a pizza cutter to cut out a slice. 






It is a nice treat and very tasty.

Don’t be locked in with what I used and just add the toppings you like. Maybe some frijole or refried beans, mushrooms, salsa, etc..


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 23, 2013)

Very cool Dave, looks delicious. I've done a similar chicken dish, Chicken Fajita Crescent Braid, now I have the Tex-Mex Treat on the to-do list. You gotta love those Crescent Rolls. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 23, 2013)

Excellent! Just in time for the Super Bowl party were having at the firehouse.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Real nice man!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 23, 2013)

Dang that looks mighty good!! Thanks for the recipe and pics.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 24, 2013)

That looks really good and simple!! My kind of dish!! Looks very gourmet from the first pic and then breaking it down it looks real simple. Gonna have to give this one a whirl!


----------



## DJ (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks Really Good!!
dj


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 27, 2013)

Going to make this today Dave!  If mine turns out half as good looking as your's I'll be lucky!  Ever since you posted this, I'v been thinking about making it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the uhmm video!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 27, 2013)

I just made this and BAM this is some good stuff!  Dave made it look simple and with a wonderful presentation.....Mine was not as beautiful as his, but the finished product taste was phenomenal.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, I just got the crescent rolls.  My meat additive will probably be BBQ of some kind.  
Thanks for the idea.

BOB


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 6, 2013)

Sounds a bit sacrileges to start adding bbq to a #1 Mexican Dinner. You back into the swamp cabbage again? lol.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Feb 6, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds a bit sacrileges to start adding bbq to a #1 Mexican Dinner. You back into the swamp cabbage again? lol.


 Didn't we already have this discussion?*  I have some extra BBQ in the freezer, and I don't "do" store ground meats.

BOB
*It's like deja Vu, all over again.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok..feed it to the pups and start over. I used to run into this issue a lot. Yall keep trying to make me be redundant all over again. Our 2nd BBQ contest bumped into and made a friend out of an old mossback comp cooker name Stanley Wells from Bryan, TX. He's a legend in Tejas and firmly entrenched in my mind. Anyway I axed Stanley in my naive friendly rookie voice, "Do yall like to eat bbq?" He say, "Hell no boy..my neighbor's dawgs do not even like to eat bbq any more."  Second sentence was.."I dont eat smoked meat." This was closely followed by a series of unhealthy factoids. The moral of the tale is go buy some fresh meat. lol.


----------

